# Flash Player Safari quitte de manière imprévue



## _Luis_ (26 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous ! Depuis peu flash player quitte inopinément et parfois c'est safari qui quitte et je ne sais pas pourquoi ! 
Voici ce qu'il m'affiche : http://img543.imageshack.us/i/rapporterreur.png/
J'aimerai garder Safari comme navigateur car je le trouve vraiment rapide et assez pratique et je n'ai pas forcément envie de changer toutes mes préférences donc voila ! 
Merci d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider ! 
Merci.
Luis


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet, du fonctionnement de Safari et des plug-ins associés. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## _Luis_ (27 Mars 2011)

Ah merci pour la réorientation de post ! Je ne savais pas. J'avais mis ça dans applications mais c'est vrai que comme c'est un navigateur ça va dans la partie Internet !


----------



## ntx (27 Mars 2011)

Version de Mac OSX ? de Safari ? de Flash Player ? Mise à jour et installations effectuées avant que le problème apparaisse ?

As-tu fait la mise à jour de Flash Player sortie cette semaine ? (fortement recommandée vu le trou de sécurité découvert chez Adobe il y a peu :rateau


----------



## _Luis_ (27 Mars 2011)

Version de Mac : 10.6.6
Version de Safari : 5.0.4 (6533.20.27)
Version de Flash : 10.2.152.33

Sinon je n'ai pas encore faite la Maj à 10.6.7 et ma dernière version de flash a été installée le 13/03/11.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Il faudra vous dire combien de fois et dans combien de langues que les mises à jour de sécurité ne sont pas facultatives ? 

Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard est en 10.6.7 et pas que pour un amour immodéré des chiffres impaires.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4581

Le plug-in Flashplayer a été mis à jour en 10.2.153.1

Ce correctif comple une failles exploitée :
http://www.adobe.com/support/security/advisories/apsa11-01.html


Il y en a qui critiquent Apple sur sa supposée lenteur à apporter des correctifs de sécurité. Il faudrait plutôt se pencher sur l'incroyable légèreté des utilisateurs qui se promènent avec des machines passoires.

Si ce comportement est courant dans le monde d'en-face, je comprends la prolifération de programmes malveillants.

Heureusement que Mac OS X n'intéresse pas plus que ça les hackers professionnels, plus attirés par Windows et iOS.


----------



## _Luis_ (27 Mars 2011)

Pas la peine de m'agresser comme ça ! 
Désole de ne pas être un expert mac et de flash player ! 
Jviens juste poser une question à laquelle je n'ai pas de réponse tout simplement.
Pour la mise à jour de sécurité, toutes mes Maj sont faites sauf la nouvelle en 10.6.7 tout simplement car j'attends toujours un peu de voir les réactions des gens face aux nouvelles versions système car j'ai déja eu de gros problèmes avec des nouvelles versions systèmes.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)

Je ne vous "engueule" pas. Je vous signale votre comportement plus que léger.

Vous vous plaignez de bugs, mais vous n'êtes pas à jour ; information capitale qu'on n'apprend qu'après vous avoir arraché la langue.

Adoptez un comportement responsable. Les mises à jour système sont essentiellement des mises à jour de sécurité. Leur installation ne doit pas être différée. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on est sur Mac OS X qu'il faut prendre de mauvaises habitudes. Au lieu de se soucier d'installer ou non un anti-virus, les utilisateurs devraient se préoccuper d'être à jour.

Les défaillances constatées chez les autres ne seront jamais les vôtres. Le meilleur moyen de tester une mise à jour est de l'installer et de l'utiliser en situation normale.

Si avant cela vous faites un clone de votre disque interne ou une sauvegarde Time Machine de votre système, vous pourrez revenir rapidement à la version précédentes en cas de gros bug.


Pour votre problème => Mise à jour de Mac OS X - Mise à jour de Flashplayer

Si cela persiste : désactivation de toutes les extensions (je parle des extensions "Safari 5") - élimination des hacks divers (tels Glims, SIMBL, Adblock)

Au lieu de nous poster la capture d'écran de la fenêtre de rapport, publier le rapport lui-même.

Eventuellement, donnez un lien vers un site qui provoque de tels crashs afin qu'on puisse tester nous-même.


----------

